# Lantana



## Schoon (Jun 5, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if bees like Lantana?


----------



## BeeTex (May 13, 2009)

I do not see them on any of my lantana and I have had other beeks tell me the same, so apparently they do not attract bees. Bees will go to salvia however.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I have seen bees working the multi colored Lantana, but I not seen them on the solid color orange.


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

no bees but hummingbirds love it.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

I examined our Lantana today. Picket fence about 200 ft long with Lantana on both sides. Saw one bee working the pink/white Lantana but none on the red/yellow.

Danny


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

I think my bees work the Lantana in mid summer when the lack of water kills off most of the other flowers. I think it comes down to bang for buck. While the Lantana are blooming right now there are flowers that are producing much more nectar right now.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've watched it here in FL and never once seen a bee on it. Just my experience.

In fact it is amazing to me that this state is named for it's abundance of flowers, but it seems the majority of them are not attractive to bees.

I recently spent 2 weeks in California recently and there are bees everywhere on everything out there. I was thinking maybe these states were named incorrectly.


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

Well just to let you know on the Lantana. I have about half of mine still blooming. Yesterday I saw the girls working it and the the Salvia Gregia (Sp?). There are a few flowers around to work in the nearby fields but my girls had not worked them all summer consistently.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm living in Queensland , Australia and bees don'y touch lantana here at all.


----------

